
Attack of the Cosmic Rays (2010) - ColinWright
https://blogs.oracle.com/linux/attack-of-the-cosmic-rays-v2
======
pinewurst
(2010)

~~~
ColinWright
Thx ... I've added it to the title.

Pretty much a timeless war story, though.

